# Merchant Navy College Tower Hill



## chadders

Hi, I've tried this before but without success. Is there anybody out there who did MAR at Tower Hill. I did 6 months in 1971. Names I can recall, Mart Small (Houlders), Norman Stevens (Trident Tankers), Dick Lewis (B&C), Dick Graham (Stricks), Mike Chopin (Houlders), Tony Buonvino (Houlders), Dominic Renson-Smith (?)to name a few.
I know I've missed some.
Cheers
Chadderw


----------



## Chris Isaac

A bit after my time but I was doing Masters there at that time.
However I did know Dick Lewis, in fact I was engaged to his sister, Deana, at that time. She worked in the Union Castle offices in the Western Docks at Southampton.
I last saw Dick on Windsor Castle in roughly 72/73 .


----------

